# Words fail me - or at least they are not repeatable ....



## Bustermartin (22 November 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-15834142


----------



## Pink_Lady (22 November 2011)

What IS wrong with people these days?   Its sick, just sick


----------



## forestfantasy (22 November 2011)

Unbelievable


----------



## LisaS (22 November 2011)

Oh my god, how horrible. 

He should have it done to him !


----------



## Fellewell (22 November 2011)

Is this society in decline? It seems the cases of animal cruelty seem to rise as times get tougher. The cat in the dustbin and the kids that stomped on the fawn. I wonder if the rest of the world still see us as a nation of animal lovers


----------



## Fabforester (22 November 2011)

I was just going to post this http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...river-tied-dog-car-dragging-animal-death.html as one of the saddest things I have read. What is happening to our world. RIP poor, poor, dog. Tears streaming as I think of what you went through. Run free.


----------



## cymbeline (22 November 2011)

The guy has a Porsche & can't/won't pay to have an unwanted animal PTS if he can't rehome it?

Beyond contempt.


----------



## suestowford (22 November 2011)

I'm reminded of this article in the local paper this week:
http://www.thisisdevon.co.uk/Animal-cruelty-sign-worse/story-13909829-detail/story.html

Poor poor dog.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (22 November 2011)

While the dog suffered in the most horrific way, there could be another side to this story before we all jump to conclusions...

Bearing in mind the guy handed himself in voluntarily, and that the incident started out at a popular dog walking spot, this could have been an awful but unintentional accident.

I once met somebody with a dog which had terrible scars all down his sides, and when I asked how it had happened she told me; After a long walk at a local beauty spot, when she got back to the car she tied the dog's lead to the back bumper to keep him out of trouble while she had something to eat.
For whatever reason she was distracted when packing up to go, and forgot about the dog....

Luckily there were people nearby who managed to get her attention as she was driving off, and though terribly injured the dog survived. She was absolutely devastated and now lectures everyone she meets on the dangers of tying dogs to cars, and lets face it, we've all seen it at horse shows and the like.


----------



## Bustermartin (22 November 2011)

Ok LBM - you may be right - but why did he just abandon the body?  I suspect he saw the news reports, knew that they had identified the dog, thus it was just a matter of time before they got him.


----------



## millimoo (22 November 2011)

this made me cry when I read it - truly awful...
I'm not even sure if the dog is his? it's not made clear in the article?


----------



## snaptie (22 November 2011)

Hints are a vengeful reaction to a domestic dispute. What a horrible selfish act. May they eternally be ashamed of themselves.

They certainly will pay if they are given a prison sentence (though it be sadly unlikely), word gets around what he done he would get well deserved either there or where he lives.


----------



## 5horses2dogsandacat (24 November 2011)

Vile human being.... 

LBM said about a lady who tied her dog to her car and drove off... really?? How can you get in your car and drive away after walking your dog and not realise its not in the car? I can understand if you put your mobile on the roof of your car and drive off.. it happens, but forget your dog?? Its like people who drive off without their child in their car.. its an accident but a rather inexcusable one.  

xxx


----------



## melishous (25 November 2011)

yeah it did happen to us once, but we had just pulled out and realised what was happening, luckily scruffy was fine, and knew we wouldnt forget him like that!  

I think something has to be done to these people who think its ok to be cruel to animals, for example do unto others as you would like to be done, but instead of killing the little fecka at mad speed - have him tied to the back of a car - naked - with a sandwich board driving thro his local area saying this is what i did to my dog!  And shame the b****s off him! Make sure its a good day so everyone sees him!  

I really hate people who are cruel x


----------



## Tormenta (25 November 2011)

5horses2dogsandacat said:



			Vile human being.... 

LBM said about a lady who tied her dog to her car and drove off... really?? How can you get in your car and drive away after walking your dog and not realise its not in the car? I can understand if you put your mobile on the roof of your car and drive off.. it happens, but forget your dog?? Its like people who drive off without their child in their car.. its an accident but a rather inexcusable one.  

xxx
		
Click to expand...

I've heard about people who forget about leaving their children somewhere so certainly not impossible however awful it seems. I am sure there was also a poster on here who went home and left her horse on a horse walker. The human brain can often result in unusual things! 

Poor little dog, I hope your suffering was over quickly.


----------



## Dancing Queen (25 November 2011)

EVIL EVIL EVIL. 
POOR DEFENCELESS DOG - EVIL. NOTHING, NO EXCUSES JUST SHEER EVIL.


----------



## youngfarmer (25 November 2011)

LittleBlackMule said:



			While the dog suffered in the most horrific way, there could be another side to this story before we all jump to conclusions...

Bearing in mind the guy handed himself in voluntarily, and that the incident started out at a popular dog walking spot, this could have been an awful but unintentional accident.

I once met somebody with a dog which had terrible scars all down his sides, and when I asked how it had happened she told me; After a long walk at a local beauty spot, when she got back to the car she tied the dog's lead to the back bumper to keep him out of trouble while she had something to eat.
For whatever reason she was distracted when packing up to go, and forgot about the dog....

Luckily there were people nearby who managed to get her attention as she was driving off, and though terribly injured the dog survived. She was absolutely devastated and now lectures everyone she meets on the dangers of tying dogs to cars, and lets face it, we've all seen it at horse shows and the like.
		
Click to expand...

 'He handed himself into police expecting everything to be cleared up easily.'

Doesn't sound like he really cares to me just from this sentence. It could have been a terrible accident, but from the sounds of all his actions and what he has said here-he's done it, washed his hands of it and couldn't really care less about what he put that animal through.


----------



## longdog (2 December 2011)

OH heard on the news this morning that no charges are to be brought against him. Apparently it was "an accident"...............


----------



## jerrysmum (2 December 2011)

According to the local report he ran over the dogs lead accidentally and it got caught underneath his car ...

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/9398...eath_driver_is_dropped___exclusive_interview/


----------

